

Power napping at your desk - iamchmod
http://blog.sewardinc.com/2012/01/24/dying-for-a-power-nap-at-the-office/

======
mitchie_luna
hehehe... This stuff is really cute. Though it looks like that it is hard to
breath when your head is inside it. Want to try this stuff once it is
available in the market.

~~~
electromagnetic
I know my wife has trouble breathing warm air, specifically rebreathing air,
because it causes her asthma to flare (I have no clue why, it just does).

I personally don't have a problem with it, but I'm not particularly sure I'd
be comfortable sitting in a perfectly lit break room with my head in a sack.
This might just be a product of my environment from going to an all boys
highschool, but I'd never get to sleep from the perpetual feeling that
someone's just going to come up behind me and smack my head on the table. Then
again I have less than a handful of naps a year so I don't think this product
is really targeted towards me.

~~~
mitchie_luna
Maybe the one trigger your wife's asthma is the lack of oxygen circulating
inside the pocket pillow or due to materials used.

Hehehe... I understand your feeling that someone might smack your head on the
table. For sure. you'll not be able to have a nap because of your worries.

------
j45
Wicked. I have to try one of these. It looks theraputic instead of taking a
nap.

